

Why China loves to build copycat towns - alan_cx
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-23067082

======
sbierwagen

      "I really hope I can visit the real Thames River one day, 
      sit along the banks, drink a cup of coffee and enjoy the 
      British sunshine."
    

Heh.

